# BBQ Bible contest



## gooose53 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone entering this one:

http://www.barbecuebible.com/grill_contest/index.html


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just threw a recipe on there.  Who knows...why not?  Thanks for the link.  Here is the one I submitted.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77630


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 16, 2009)

If I'm reading this right, it looks like you need to submit a recipie for beer can chicken or planked salmon.  But I could be misreading it.








*Steven is looking for the next Beer-Can Chicken or Planked Salmon*—an Ultimate Grilling Recipe that’s innovative, unusual, a little outrageous, but works like a dream. The recipe should reflect a high level of creativity and passion, it’s got to be delicious, other grillers will need to make it, and it must deliver that you-know-it-when-you-see it *“Wow!”**


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ooops...I guess I read that wrong


----------

